# AG Vinyl & rubber care or PB natural look



## Hallsy (May 24, 2006)

I'm off out to buy some AG Engine & Machine cleaner to hopefully clean up the engine bay on my 850 T5.

As it's 3 for 2 on AG products at Halfords I thought I'd see what else I might need.

I know a lot of people use AG Vinyl & Rubber care on the plastics and hoses after cleaning the engine. Thing is, I already have some PB natutal look - would do this do the same job in the engine bay? They're both water based so guessing they have the same durability.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'd actually go with the AG on an engine bay.

303 Protectant would be my ideal choice, but given the price you can get the AG for from Halfords, you can't go wrong really


----------



## Hallsy (May 24, 2006)

Really, I did wonder about it maybe being better suited, but then I thought, how often will I actually do the engine bay's.

I suppose I could do with some tar remover as well, so that's a 3 for 2 there - got to be worth it I suppose!!


----------



## nessy (Jul 24, 2007)

would'nt bother with the tar n glue in retail form as this tends to be watered down,


----------



## Hallsy (May 24, 2006)

Oh really?

I've never used any tar remover before, but last time I washed the other half's car it was covered in tar and I was having a job getting it off.

I didn't realise there were two verisons of the AG tar remover. Thanks


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

V&RC rocks.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

IIRC AG do two types of tar remover - one is a cream/paste and the other is a spray/liquid.

I've used the cream before and it's OK but a liquid is far better as you can spray it on, let it dwell and then wipe off - using an MF.

For dressing the engine, I'd go for the vinyl and rubber care - I think this'd be better and importantly, easier to apply as it's a thin product and easy to spray whereas PBNL is slightly thicker and doesn't spray as well.

CM


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

nessy said:


> would'nt bother with the tar n glue in retail form as this tends to be watered down,


Are you sure? I was under the impression retail ITR is exacly the same as the trade "Tar and Adhesive Remover No21"

What is the cream version called cheekeemonkey?


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

RoverIain said:


> V&RC rocks.


Yep, I love V&R Care, it doesn't offer much UV protection but that's no issue to under the bonnet.


----------



## Hallsy (May 24, 2006)

Well, in the end I got the AG engine & machine cleaner, Vinyl & Rubber care and some Megs endurance tyre gel, there wasn't really much else on offer that I wanted.

The AG engine cleaner worked pretty well, but I think because my engine was so filthy, it made hard work of the process.

Where I had read guides saying spray on, agitate, rinse off - then apply dressing.

Mine was more a case of needing quite a lot if agitating which meant some was drying off, and then after rinsing there was still a lot of grime so I was going around wiping it down with a cloth.

In the end it was much better than before, but it needs another go at it to get it better.

Anyway, by the time I went to spray the V&RC on, it was pretty much dry, but I tried it anyway.

Needless to say it didn't come out too good (I'm guessing a wet engine helps it to flow out better), and I had a look after a couple of hours and it looked quite sticky and messy.

Went over with a cloth to get rid of residue and it looked a lot better, just not quite as fresh & glossy as some of the pics I've seen from others.

I've got a few jobs to do on the engine today anyway, so while I've got more access after taking bits off I can do a little more spot cleaning


----------

